

Ojective-C "Look at the slope of this gragh" - georgehaake
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/09/06/tiobe-obj-c

======
ZeroGravitas
It's not actually very steep, it just looks like it because it's been at
(effectively) zero for a long time.

If you look at the Java one for example, which is on a long downward
trajectory, you'll notice that they've scaled the graph to fit the data. The
2-3% rise that both languages had in 2011 looks much bigger on the Objective-C
graph than it does on the Java graph (where indeed it's just a small wobble on
its long, slow descent).

In fact all of the top languages seem to have steeper slopes (often in both
directions, and on multiple occasions) than the Obj-C one.

